

Qatrix - A new super-lightweight high performance JavaScript framework - qatrix

The Qatrix is a new super lightweight (4.7KB gzipped) JavaScript framework for easily building up high performance web application with less code. It is designed to simplify the script with friendly and easy-to-learn code construction and noticeably increase the performance and efficiency for the development of web application. And it`s free and open source.<p>The main features of Qatrix<p>Hardware accelerated animation
The first framework supported hardware accelerated native CSS3 transition for animation. The animation of Qatrix will be impressively faster and smoother than other frameworks. Significantly improved the visual effects on web application.<p>High performance code
CSS3 and HTML5 supported. Qatrix is using more native code and special design to increase the performance. Web application will run much more faster and more efficient than other frameworks about 50% in average.<p>Easy-to-learn
The name of functions on Qatrix are simple, user-friendly and familiar with the jQuery. It will be much more easy to use without re-learn other new concept and knowledge.<p>Incredible size
Only 4.7KB compressed and gzipped file size with 60+ functions, including hardware accelerated animation, DOM, AJAX, various selectors, cookie, event handle, cache system functions, and so on, enough for most common web development needs. Load powerful script instantly without expectation.<p>Cross-browser
Supported IE6-10, Chrome, Firefox, Safari and Opera.<p>Github: https://github.com/qatrix/Qatrix
Official website: http://qatrix.com
Documentation: http://qatrix.com/doc
======
netbyte
What are the advantages of this over other frameworks?

